# Need help with php56-will not start



## bonbon (Jul 10, 2018)

Hi all ,
I am running FreeBSD 11 and Apache 2.4
Just installed php71 and this error shows instead of the page.....require_once(DIR_SYSTEM . 'startup.php');

Here is the file......I underlined the line that hangs it up.

```
<?php
// Error Reporting
error_reporting(E_ALL);

// Check if SSL
if ((isset($_SERVER['HTTPS']) && (($_SERVER['HTTPS'] == 'on') || ($_SERVER['HTTPS'] == '1'))) || $_SERVER['SERVER_PORT'] == 443) {
    $protocol = '[URL]https://';[/URL]
} elseif (!empty($_SERVER['HTTP_X_FORWARDED_PROTO']) && $_SERVER['HTTP_X_FORWARDED_PROTO'] == 'https' || !empty($_SERVER['HTTP_X_FORWARDED_SSL']) && $_SERVER['HTTP_X_FORWARDED_SSL'] == 'on') {
    $protocol = '[URL]https://';[/URL]
} else {
    $protocol = '[URL]http://';[/URL]
}

define('HTTP_SERVER', $protocol . $_SERVER['HTTP_HOST'] . rtrim(dirname($_SERVER['SCRIPT_NAME']), '/.\\') . '/');
define('HTTP_OPENCART', $protocol . $_SERVER['HTTP_HOST'] . rtrim(rtrim(dirname($_SERVER['SCRIPT_NAME']), 'install'), '/.\\') . '/');

// DIR
define('DIR_APPLICATION', str_replace('\\', '/', realpath(dirname(__FILE__))) . '/');
define('DIR_SYSTEM', str_replace('\\', '/', realpath(dirname(__FILE__) . '/../')) . '/system/');
define('DIR_OPENCART', str_replace('\\', '/', realpath(DIR_APPLICATION . '../')) . '/');
define('DIR_MODIFICATION', DIR_SYSTEM . 'storage/modification/');
define('DIR_LANGUAGE', DIR_APPLICATION . 'language/');
define('DIR_TEMPLATE', DIR_APPLICATION . 'view/template/');
define('DIR_CONFIG', DIR_SYSTEM . 'config/');
define('DIR_IMAGE', str_replace('\\', '/', realpath(DIR_SYSTEM . '../image')) . '/');
define('DIR_CACHE', DIR_SYSTEM . 'storage/cache/');

// Startup
require_once(DIR_SYSTEM . 'startup.php');

start('install');
```

Anyone know what the problem may be and how to fix it?   thanks........


----------



## ShelLuser (Jul 10, 2018)

You're being a little vague here, what is the _exact_ error message you're getting? Also where does this script come from? I mean; for all I know this could be an issue of changed instructions and/or behavior between PHP 5.6 (which is still the current system default) and 7.1; resulting in some scripts acting up.

Do note that this is just a theory of mine; I have no idea how much or little both PHP versions are (in?)compatible.


----------

